# Military Organization of Gondor Expanded



## Aldarion (Mar 21, 2020)

I would have posted a reply in my previous thread on the topic, but for whatever reason I had posted that one in Hall of Fire. So here goes the link:








Military Organization of Gondor (Expanded)


Geography and organization For mobilizing its armies, Gondor uses a beacon system. This system is similar to that of Byzantine Empire, which had a line of beacons stretching from eastern Anatolia t…




militaryfantasy.home.blog





It is LOT more detailed, as I had learned from writing on militaries of Mordor as well as Westeros. Some conclusions are also significantly different, though nothing that would affect the basic nature of army of Gondor.

Next post in the "Military Organization of" series will be Rohan.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 16, 2020)

Brilliant analysis, I see....so strictly speaking Gondor military style is much more similar with Byzantine style instead of some feudal states of western Europe in Middle ages.
Yet I think there're still some bug should be fixed^^

1. During the war of the last alliance, Gondor could already afford hundreds of thousands of regulars, and it's not the climax period of it's power. And these regulars might even be as tough as volunteer regulars instead of conscripts, cause they're tough enough to kick Sauron's ass in the War of the last Alliance.
Of course this doesn't take the wartime situation causing their conscripts into max-buff of their quality into account.
As an result, the maximum of Gondor's military regulars should be estimated higher.
p.s. Arnor wasn't supposed to provide too many military strength during the war of last alliance, the link has the analysis, at least on the aspects of combat personnel, only the long supplies line is enough to wear Arnor down if they really did so.^^






2.Maybe Gondor milita system is more similar with the so-called thema system, after all, Gondor's prototype is Byzantine instead of England^^ In addition, Gondor's geographic military situation is much more similar to Byzantine, full of military conflicts against nomadic savages all the time.
As an result, Gondor's central government should authorize local milita governors much more in comparison with the Anglo's kings to their local milita commanders, in order to make local armed forces more flexible to handle their foes.

Just consider my offer. Hope it helps you^^


----------

